# rebuild or replace ?



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

New service required:thumbsup:
and don't trim the wires to fit in the lugs:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dronai said:


> Main breaker,feeder phase,and bus burned. Can I buy a replacement bus for this ?


You would be better off just replacing it.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I was able to find a new bus block. Just have to tap and mount to the old flange. Gutter on top feeding 6 other panels.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

C phase meter buss looks like there may have been some overheating.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

dronai said:


> I was able to find a new bus block. Just have to tap and mount to the old flange. Gutter on top feeding 6 other panels.


I would still change the entire assembly.. all that heat might of effected other parts where the damage is not visible...


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

All new parts up to the bypass


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

John said:


> C phase meter buss looks like there may have been some overheating.


Good as new


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Much ado about nothing.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Did you use copper on the replacment wire ? 

The problem is you lost the UL rating of the panel.
Most retrofits don't have the "UL approval"


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Spark Master said:


> Did you use copper on the replacment wire ?
> 
> The problem is you lost the UL rating of the panel.
> Most retrofits don't have the "UL approval"


Good thing the electrons can't read the UL label on it then huh? :whistling2:


----------

